
Diagrammr: diagrams by writing sentences - shawndumas
http://www.diagrammr.com/
======
twobar
rock paper scissors lizard spock:

<http://www.diagrammr.com/edit?key=diQvJMYgw8D>

------
bkrausz
This was posted a while back:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=992293>

A very neat tool but I'm a little bummed out to see no new functionality in
the 4 months since I looked at it last. I'll stick to my dot graph compiler
for now :).

~~~
arctictony
I know the guy who built this, he has a douchebag boss who makes him work long
hours so he might not have had much time to devote recently...

------
akrogh
For sequence diagrams I much prefer <http://www.websequencediagrams.com/>

Diagrammr could use some nicer looking styles. The different layouts and
ability to reorder steps is quite nice though.

------
donaq
"Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo" didn't
produce a very good diagram. :(

------
jzting
This is pretty cool. It would be nice to be able to edit your sentences.

------
thorax
I've just been spending a lot of time with graphviz lately so this is quite
timely.

Surely uses graphviz on the backend.

Would be nice if it could also generate RDF for the graph as well.

~~~
mark_l_watson
No way to run an external GraphViz process in an AppEngine hosted app. Right?

GraphViz does rock, however. And, you are right: it is very handy for
visualizing RDF data (self plug: I had examples for this in my last Ruby book)

~~~
Groxx
Well, there's always Canviz: <http://code.google.com/p/canviz/>

~~~
mark_l_watson
I second that thanks - looks very useful.

------
varjag
When you delete all sequences in a diagram, browser renders a broken image.
But I like the idea!

------
cobralibre
I wonder if this will help me make my way through a Raymond Smullyan book.

